# Ghosts in the Machine



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2011)

Or maybe they're just Gremlins. I dunno, I think I'd rather face ghosts than Gremlins. Gremlins are scary little Uckers. 

I've got the problem posted at our forum's help forum, so the guru's there should come through for us. They always do whenever I get something too weird for my experience level. 

In the meantime, anyone wants a image/s uploaded in the chatroom email it to me at sales at flameboxleder dot com & I'll post it up for you. I no longer have the Attachment button in this account all the time either (I do now but it comes & goes) but my admin account has it always. 

I believe some or all of the mods except for this Kevin mod account has the perms also. At least that's what the machine tells me, but the machine lies to me sometimes. Or more likely the Gremlins are forcing the machine to tell me lies . . . . 

Hopefully this will be resolved soon but in case it isn't, Robert & Rob y'all can email your pics & I'll insert them for you in your original posts. Anyone else needing pics uploaded here do likewise. 

My apologies for the Gremlins. Or ghosts. Or haints whichever they be. :diablo:



.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2011)

So far so good. I applied the revision I was given at the support forum, & under this account which is set up exactly the same as all other members' accounts I have the attachments option. Fingers crossed. 



.


----------

